# Out of memory at line:31 - ???



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm getting this message on livejournal when I try to post a reply

Does anyone know what it means?

Could it be due to the fact that I'm using a netbook with just 1GB or RAM?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope, if you're receiving this message on a webpage, it means that the server's experiencing problems.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 18, 2010)

Agreed with RuneFox - Script or server issue on their end.


----------



## Rhetorica (Mar 18, 2010)

LiveJournal's template system is a pretty complex beast. Paying users actually have a complete programming interface in a Perl-like language, where they can write code that does just about anything on its way to building a page. What most likely happened is that someone working on their LJ template screwed up big time, and created a non-terminating recursive function, though it's possible that LJ just really has that low of a memory head.

In any case, though, this means that it's probably the fault of the person whose page you were commenting on, and not LiveJournal, Inc. So you can probably send them a private message about it (especially if their journal look different from most LJ themes, or you know they're a gold member.)


----------

